# Walmart Tank



## missy1331 (Sep 25, 2009)

My daughter owns a 10 gallon tank. She has been saving for a 55 gallon tank. We made some bad choices - buying a stand online and having to return it, then we bought a used tank and stand and have since resold the tank as it was a bit too scratched and needed a new hood etc. So she now has enough money left over for Aquaculture: Starter Kit 55 Home Aquarium, 1 ct sold at Walmart. It sells for about $180 whereas the pet store one (I think it's tetra) sells for $320. She thinks she will have to buy a new filter for the walmart one as it is a 40 size and the tank is 55. I'm not sure why they sell a 55 gallon kit with a 40 gallon filter. Anyway she is only 11 and doing her best to earn the money so I don't want to let her make another bad choice and waste more of her money. Five of the reviews on Walmart.com say it's a great tank but two said it started to leak after 5 years or so. Do all tanks eventually leak and need resealing? Could this tank be resealed before it's ever used? Any recommendations on what the best affordable tank is?

Thanks.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

You can find TONS of people selling tanks & stands on craigslist- some really good deals. You may be able to find a complete setup!

hint: look in both Pets and General.


----------



## Avi (Apr 7, 2004)

missy1331 said:


> ...It sells for about $180 whereas the pet store one (I think it's tetra) sells for $320. She thinks she will have to buy a new filter for the walmart one as it is a 40 size and the tank is 55. I'm not sure why they sell a 55 gallon kit with a 40 gallon filter. Anyway she is only 11 and doing her best to earn the money so I don't want to let her make another bad choice and waste more of her money. Five of the reviews on Walmart.com say it's a great tank but two said it started to leak after 5 years or so. Do all tanks eventually leak and need resealing? Could this tank be resealed before it's ever used? Any recommendations on what the best affordable tank is?
> 
> Thanks.


I don't see any reason why your daughter can't buy a tank from Walmart if it would save her money. But, without knowing of my own knowledge, I'd say that you might wind up with a bottom-of-the-line tank from a source like that. Most tanks don't leak, even after 5-years, but I think you're on the right track with the idea of sealing the tank better than it is even before you use it, while it's still brand new. Assuming that the seals were well done in the first place when the tank was fabricated, it may not need it at all, but still, you could get some aquarium silicon and go over all of the places where there's a seal...neatly...to make it even more secure from leaking. Neatness counts because if you don't put the silicon on neatly in the first place it will look nasty when you fill up the tank, when it's too late to do anything about it without a lot of effort. You can use painters tape for straight lines.

One other thing...the filter that the setup comes with is not really ideal at all. I'd recommend that you get a filter that's rated much higher than for the 55-gallons that the tank is. Something along the lines of a filter rated for 85 to 100-gallons is what you should be putting on the tank.


----------



## Karebear (Oct 6, 2008)

When I have been to waLmart the brand that they sell is the renamed tetra (now changed to Aqueaon) sold to the lower large box stores, this is tank and assesseries. The filter is the same filter tetra sells with 1-2 changes as the whisper filter and uses the same filter cartridge. The most commen cause of leaking tanks is from the tank not being level and after a period of time the seal will fail this can be months or years. The most importent thing to keep a tank from leaking is to make sure the stand is level and secure. In a carpeted room the nail strip next to the wall under the carpet is enough to cause the tank to fail. So just make sure the stand is level. I hope that this helps.


----------



## gheitman (Aug 18, 2007)

missy1331 said:


> My daughter owns a 10 gallon tank. She has been saving for a 55 gallon tank. We made some bad choices - buying a stand online and having to return it, then we bought a used tank and stand and have since resold the tank as it was a bit too scratched and needed a new hood etc. So she now has enough money left over for Aquaculture: Starter Kit 55 Home Aquarium, 1 ct sold at Walmart. It sells for about $180 whereas the pet store one (I think it's tetra) sells for $320. She thinks she will have to buy a new filter for the walmart one as it is a 40 size and the tank is 55. I'm not sure why they sell a 55 gallon kit with a 40 gallon filter. Anyway she is only 11 and doing her best to earn the money so I don't want to let her make another bad choice and waste more of her money. Five of the reviews on Walmart.com say it's a great tank but two said it started to leak after 5 years or so. Do all tanks eventually leak and need resealing? Could this tank be resealed before it's ever used? Any recommendations on what the best affordable tank is?
> 
> Thanks.


My first tank was a 29 gallon setup purchased from Wal-Mart more than 8 years ago and it is still going strong. I did upgrade the filter and heater eventually after learning more about the equipment that was available. I haven't bought any more tanks there because I developed a good relationship with my LFS (I walk in with money and walk out with an aquarium). I buy most of my equipment (filters, powerheads, air pumps, etc.) online because the pricing is almost always better and I can pick the components that I specifically want. I still buy my tanks and stands at the LFS to avoid breakage during shipping and not pay exorbitant shipping costs. You might want to consider doing something similar.


----------



## Cliff Mayes (Jan 29, 2007)

Craigslist is a very good suggestion for saving a lot of money.

I do not trust any tank over 5 years old but many of the tanks I have had over the years have been well over 5 years old. By the time any tank is over 5 years old there are usually more than one tank available or you are out of the Hobby so tearing a tank down to reseal it is not a problem. Any tank that leaks in a few days can usually be returned to the store you purchased it from. If a tank does not leak after being filled it usually is good for a long time baring being hit physically by something or someone. 

Being hit by someone or some object is a good reason to not place a tank in a high traffic location. Not being in a high traffic location is no guarantee but even 10 gallons is a lot of water on any floor not to mention what happens to the poor fish or other creatures.


----------



## niptek (Aug 29, 2009)

yeah. i saved a lot money buying an eheim 2217 used filter off craigslist got it for dirt cheap. Ive seen some people post free 20gals and 10gals.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

You are entirely right to question a filter like that (40 gallon Tetra or Whisper hang on back style). 
These filters are only really decent for a tank half the size they are labeled for. 

I would look into an Aquaclear 70 for a 55 gallon tank, or even an Aquaclear 110. I run both these sizes on 45 gallon tanks. The Aquaclear 70 would be fine for fish from slower moving rivers or streams, and be careful not to over stock the tank. 
The 110 would move the water fast enough for fish from moderately active streams.

If you kept the included filter with the tank, and added the Aquaclear 70 this would work really well. You could alternate cleaning the filters so there is always a reserve of beneficial bacteria. 

Look into the fishless cycle, too. Great to practice with the test kit, and charting the progress, while growing the beneficial bacteria to a large population, and not harming fish.


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

I agree with most of the comments/ suggestions here just to add my .02 though I own a 55g and wish I had saved a little more and got a 75g. The dimensions for a 55g aren't the best for depth on a planted. Again just my .02 though.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

craigslist are the best place to get fish tank, sometime there free.


----------



## Bunnie1978 (Sep 29, 2009)

I second that opinion... go to craigslist. You can get the tank/stand everything. The haul might be a bit more bothersome, and I would expect to buy new lights... just make sure the following things: It should come with a HOOD with REFLECTORS!! Not all the Wal-Mart ones do, and this is important if you want to keep plants. On my city craigslist, there are 15 listings for 55 and higher gallon set ups for around $100. Half of them look like they were all in one box set-ups too... be prepared to buy new filter.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

1. Again, I see loads and loads on CL. CHEAP!
2. I was going to suggest that 55 is a bad size also (I've been there).


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

It's a nice big tank, but, if buying new spend a little more and get a 4ft long 75g. I had this tank from before I knew you could "plant" a tank. If I started from nothing I'd get a 75g. You can still plant it though, the depth is just not there, this is mine.


----------



## Cliff Mayes (Jan 29, 2007)

If it is an option the 75 is a good suggestion. The extra 6 inches of room really makes a difference. I have had 55's and they are less expensive for a reason but if Craigs List or some other option is available I would go for the 75. She will not be unhappy with it and even though it is a bit of a pain the larger tank can be a lifetime thing.


----------



## addicted2reefin (Oct 2, 2009)

a 75 is a great tank. i have a 75 galon reef tank setup right now. As being a reef enthusiast, much in the hobby is very expensive, and I have saved a TON of money buying used. You just have to be cautious and examine the product before u purchase. If something seems wrong or out of place, forget about it. 
also i wouldnt buy a KIT tank. the accessories sold with the KITS are inferior and overrated. you may spend a few extra bucks buying piecemeal but you will get quality. 
Tank I would by new as a FIRST tank. once u get a feel for tanks, then go and buy used. 
filters/equipment buy used. 

NEVER double seal a tank. SILICONE does not STICK TO SILICONE. if anything it will make it worse.


----------



## addicted2reefin (Oct 2, 2009)

also look into acrylic. I switched from glass to acrylic and will never own another glass tank that i dont already own.


----------



## ghengis (Jun 11, 2008)

I'd just like to chime in here and say that I think it's pretty awesome that an 11yr old has the nouse to be able to save that sort of money, all on her own! Well done to her!!

You say that these Walmart tanks are reputed to fail after 5 years...? Call me a stupid Aussie, but I reckon getting five years pleasure out of a $150 fishtank is pretty good. Yes, granted, no tank should theoretically fail, EVER, if built right, but in five years, I'd wager your daughter has learnt enough about the hobby to be in a position where she a) is ready to upgrade and has the bucks to do it, or b) is no longer interested and has taken up a different hobby...

We don't have Walmart here, but plenty of the box-stores sell similar set ups which serve people just perfectly for years. I say just go for it!!


----------



## intothenew (Aug 1, 2008)

As most of us mature in the hobby, the cost of "the tank" becomes minuscule in comparison to the accessories and the time we spend. Some mature as reefers, some as Amanonites, and some for fancy Goldfish. It's all good, but certainly different approaches are needed for each discipline.

What we have here is a young mind that we have little idea as to which path/paths she may take. Buy the Wally World kit, add that extra filter, and let the path she chooses determine the upgrades and accessories. 

It's fun to grow up, unless you grow up too fast.


----------

